# Getting my first shots right



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

When i eventually get another set of burrs for my Porlex (broke first set in 10 seconds) i will be ready to start my learning curve on the cherub. I know that i need a good grinder but i am waiting for the "Grind Off".

So where would you start if you was me? I have a bottomless portafilter and the normal Francino one and a 17g LM basket. I also have a glass shot glass to measure my shots.

What dose should i start at, what is the best poor time for that dose? What is the best amount of espresso for that dose and poor time?

Thanks for the help.

Spukey


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Spukey,

i'd try the following first:-

- 17g ground beans

- Tightest setting on your porlex

- You are aiming for a output ratio of 1.65 (so you multiply the ground beans - "17g" by "1.65" to get the output)

- In this case its "28.05g"

- So you are aiming for 28g of liquid in about 25 seconds..easy!

With the porlex on the tightest setting, and a normal tamp, you will probably find this chokes the machine...

(basically it will take bloody ages to get 28g out)

Gradually back off the porlex grind (one notch at a time) until you get 28g in 25 seconds.

Hope that helps


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Hi Spukey,
> 
> i'd try the following first:-
> 
> ...


p.s. i'd probably start with the normal fracino 2 spout


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for that i will start there and then go by taste!

I had an idea of where i should be but was struggling choosing dose and extraction amount. Now i can use your reccomendation as a base and change one thing at a time.\

Thanks


----------

